# Cali and Charlee are four months old today!



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I know - kinda lame. I'm going to have to stop celebrating their monthly birthdays, huh? 

Here's the first picture I took of them when I met them, one week before I took them home:










Hard to believe I've only had them since Labor Day weekend. I can't remember when it was just me and Cleo and Cinderella. Here they are today:


















































































I tried to take a picture of Cinderella, but....










too shy.


----------



## horseplaypen (Apr 1, 2004)

They're such beautiful girls!


----------



## Avalonia (Oct 7, 2007)

It's a celebration totally worth having-those are a couple of beautiful cats that have obviously brought much joy into your life. Happy birthday Cali and Charlee!


----------



## cat1963 (Mar 9, 2005)

"I know - kinda lame. I'm going to have to stop celebrating their monthly birthdays, huh?"

You mean that we are suppose to stop celebrating monthly birthdays after a certain length of time?:yikes
PLEASE don't tell my hubby.:wink: I have been getting away with celebrating every month for years. :lol: 
If he ever found out, I wouldn't be able to go shopping for my three fur babies on a monthly basis anymore. I mean really, they have come to expect a monthly gift from us, and the extra attention doesn't hurt either. :wink: 

Congratulations on the girls 4 month birthday. They are turning into a pair of stunning young ladies.


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

Happy fourth month birthday, adorable little monkeys!  

They have grown so much... I can't wait to see how big and fluffy they get as they grow older! They really are gorgeous... and the picture of innocence :wink: 

You know, on top of having big feet, they seem to have gynormous ears... seems you're in for a pair of big girls!


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

They have grown a lot! What pretty girls they are turning out to be. Adorable!!


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

I'm so in love with them... They're just so adorable, and that pic of Cinderella is great!


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

Awwww... look how much they've grown... such beautiful kittens!! :luv Cinderella's picture is gorgeous... :heart


----------



## moarias1984 (Oct 20, 2006)

I can't get over how cute they look when they snuggle!


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

:heart :love2


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Those two are just simply adorable. Keep the pictures coming! I always look forward to seeing them.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

They look so soft and silky...they're growin' up good!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

I just want to pick them up and snuggle with them too.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks everyone for your kind words.  

They are so cute and cuddly and naughty! :luv :luv


----------



## Zippy&Co (Nov 11, 2006)

Aww, they're gorgeous Marie!

Two peas in a pod!! I can't belive how quickly they are growing. They have the exact same markings as my sister's British Shortained Cat; "Poppy".

Carol xx


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

If they keep growing, Clifford the Big Red Dog will have nothing on my girls! 8O


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

They're sooo beautiful, Marie! 
I beg you, _please_, keep on celebrating their monthly birthdays! :lol: 
After all, there's only about 240 left....
rcat


----------



## FattyFFO (Sep 25, 2007)

how adorable


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

gunterkat said:


> ...keep on celebrating their monthly birthdays! ...After all, there's only about *240* left....


Wow! I like that - it makes it seem like they'll be with me forever. :luv


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

I literally shrieked aloud when I saw these pictures. They have grown and are they BEAUTIFUL! :luv: :luv: :luv: Lame for celebrating their fourth month Birthday? *NO!!!*    

I love that picture of Cinderella!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks, Megan. It seems like every day when I get home, they're bigger. (And yet, they don't act any more grown up!) :roll: 

Yes, poor, poor Cinderella. Darned paparazzi!


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

> Darned paparazzi!


 Fine Cinderella, you can just be one of the "Ugly Stepsisters" and we won't want pictures. BUT, that wouldn't work, 'cause there is *NO* way on earth you could EVER be ugly!


----------

